
Show HN: MusicButler – get notified about new music releases - shibel
https://www.musicbutler.io/
======
shibel
Hey HN, founder here.

Some background: I started learning Python ~3 years ago after several failed
attempts giving at learning programming with multiple languages (including
Python itself) over the last 10 years. MusicButler isn't my first major
project, but it's definitely my biggest, and my first public-facing one.
Shipping a product was one of my 2018's new year's resolutions. Admittedly, it
took me way too long to "launch".

Th core mission is simple: music services do a very bad job at letting people
know when their favorite artists release new music.

The effort needed to get MusicButler (which I still consider "in beta") to
where it is today was wildly underestimated. I've learned a ton about data-
sanitization, asynchronous tasks, UI, and more.

Happy to get your feedback,

S

